# Benji at 18 weeks old



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous!
Love the dark red colouring 
He is lovely!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab pics  .. yep lovely colouring xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What really beautiful pictures and Benji is gorgeous!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely, he has fabulous colouring, especially against the autumn leaves.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous - he looks like a real adventurer! 

Turi x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

what a gorgeous boy ,love his colour xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Meg, he is soooooo gorgeous, it's like looking at Oakley but with extra white bits 

Especially love the first piccie :love-eyes:


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Love Benji ............... want him!!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous ... well camouflaged in the autumn leaves!


----------



## Sequin (Sep 17, 2011)

So lovely!
Our puppy has white fur above her nose too! She also has a white spot on her forehead.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Benji you are a very handsome chap. :love-eyes:


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Aw what a beauty!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

What a stunner!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My favourite colour! He is a stunner. I love the last pic.


----------

